# thoughts on selling or trading fish



## erock (May 19, 2008)

Hello,

Looking for ideas on the best way to sell or trade some fish. I have some pretty nice fish, so I don't want to just give them away. I apologize in advance if it isn't appropriate to post a for sale type post in this forum, it's been a while since I've been on this board.

I have a school of 10 congo tetras, 2 nice sized plecos, one a gold nugget the other an albino bristlenose and a couple of nice sized roseline barbs. I also have some other more standard tropicals that I'll want to sell or trade like a pair of kribs, angelfish, small school of cardinal tetras, sae's and cory cats.

Looking to trade for some plants that can do well in cooler tank, say 65-70 degrees. Java moss, java fern, or some of the cold tolerant vals. Would be very interested in java moss or fern already attached to wood.

If anyone knows of any good stores that offer trade programs, or if anyone on this forum is up for trading or buying please let me know.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Try DFWfishbox.com - it's a forum local for DFW and surrounding areas.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what size are the angelfish


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Nikolay. I joined the forum today.

FishyJoe24 - I only have one angelfish. It is about half dollar size body or close to 4" from snout to tail. It's pretty much all black with reddish black eyes, but it does have some silverish shimmer in some of it's scales so it's not a perfect black angel.

While I'm at it, I'm looking to convert to a fancy goldfish tank, so if anyone has advice on what type of plants can work well with goldfish the info would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, I got back in to raising/breeding angelfish.. so if your angelfish needs a home just let me know... you can see some of my angels by looking at my journals.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so on the topic of thoughts of selling or trade fish, are we aloud to sell fish to other members or trade them for plants?


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Here is a really really...did I say really bad photo of a bare bottomed fancy goldfish tank here at my Casa....One of 2


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

Do you do bare bottom because the fish like to uproot plants, because it's easier to clean, or some other reason?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a fancy goldfish tank. What I use is Hydro diformis, Ludwiga reopens, Anubis Nana, Java Fern, Green Wentdi, Bronze Wentdi and Willow moss tied to wood. I feed them duck weed as snacks on top of regular food. The substright I use is soil master select. The size of the pieces are kitty litter size. My fishes like to sift through it for food. They will pull of the pants but be patient. Once the plants get a foot hold, they will be fine.


----------



## Sollo (Mar 10, 2009)

Contact me - interested in some of your fish you want to sell. PM works fine...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cocobid, that tank is beautiful!!!!!


----------

